# mini ride report--Olde Stage/Ward/Lefthand



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I've never posted one of these, but couldn't resist sharing the great riding weather here today 4/1/05. No April Fools even! 

Starting out...obligatory bike/foot shot


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I've never posted one of these, but couldn't resist sharing the great riding weather here today 4/1/05. No April Fools even!
> 
> Starting out...obligatory bike/foot shot


up Olde Stage Road...pretty steep, but short.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> up Olde Stage Road...pretty steep, but short.


decisions...ward or jamestown? I chose Ward today.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> decisions...ward or jamestown? I chose Ward today.


Somewhere above Raymond on the way to Ward...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> discovered I had all my kids Easter photos on the camera so not much room left for pix. skip to the way back heading up Lee Hill...legend has it Indurain rode up this at 25MPH. I managed about 6-7. Probably 15+% grade at least. Dunno who that is climbing, but she came by as I was setting up the shot.


I need to get in better shape. Pegging out my HRM.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Somewhere above Raymond on the way to Ward...


discovered I had all my kids Easter photos on the camera so not much room left for pix. skip to the way back heading up Lee Hill...legend has it Indurain rode up this at 25MPH. I managed about 6-7. Probably 15+% grade at least. Dunno who that is climbing, but she came by as I was setting up the shot.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I need to get in better shape. Pegging out my HRM.


Last shot I took. Heading back to Boulder on Lee hill--looking into North Boulder. After I took this some dude on a bike came flying around the corner a lot faster that I take it. Would have been a good shot, but I missed it.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*And me stuck here at work....*

I'm stuck at work down in the Tech Center. Beautiful day for a ride. Glad to hear somebody else pegs their heart rate going up those hills. I'm about to start riding them again in training for the Triple..

Great pics. I need to change my route out of Broomfield and head West instead of North in the next few weeks. Have fun. KJ


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey BJII, great to see those; I'm from the area too. Good shots. Nice looking Colnago too.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice shots. That's the ride I did on Easter Sunday. Great loop.


----------

